# sw pics



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

left side of tank


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

pink tip anemone


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

full tank


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: volitan's ass


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

overhead of volitan


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

clown


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

volitan after eating a silver side
look at that belly


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

volitan agian


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that domino damsel is huge


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

coral


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

blue damsel actually came out good in this one


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

sweet Salt water tank bro!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: my volitan always stays under the current after he eats


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

feeding frenzy
i took lots of pics but most were blurry thee guys are quick during feeding time


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: puffers look like they are kissing


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

feeding time


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

emarald crab and anemone


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

last but not least my mandarin goby








sorry for all the pics i dont get my gf camera that much
i also have 2 videos as soon as i learn how to post them they will be up


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

SW tanks creep the heck out of me...at night im afraid something will come out and eat me alive.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice tank man


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

very nice tank man









what size is it?and what is that mystriouse black fish


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice setup and fish...i thought you bought a porcupine..weres his pic?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

excellent fish...

Is there a pecking order in the tank?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thePACK said:


> very nice setup and fish...i thought you bought a porcupine..weres his pic?










i took these pics last week the puffer will be in the next pic
and the puffer and the volitan is going into a 125g



> piranha45 Posted on Jan 23 2004, 11:24 PM
> excellent fish...
> 
> Is there a pecking order in the tank?










the biggest domino damsel runs the tank 
except the volitan nobody messes with him







the racoon sometimes tries to take the silverside away but gets attacked in the process
other than that dam damsel its a suprisingly peaceful tank
i thought the volitan would of eaten al those damsels by now but he stays to his own and gets fed everyday


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> very nice tank man
> 
> 
> 
> ...










black fish








a $3 domino damsel


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Great picks! Should I setup a saltwater tank?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > very nice tank man
> ...


 well i thought it was cool lookin :laugh:

i love your lion fish

it is bitchin


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Wow, awesome tank... SW fish are amazing. So much color and beauty to them. If I ever did a SW I'd probably try to have a true biotope going on. Or something close.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very cool tank! I have a domino, and a blue devil like yours. They are the fiercest eating fish i have. I have a pink tip too, But my clown doesen''t go near him. Sweet tank though. Looks like i am a little behind you in the looks of your coraline alge. I am adding more rocks this week. Do you have any sand sifting stars? They keep mt substrait tidy. Not to say yours isn't


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

i see nemo







very nice set-up


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Incredible pics!
Thanks


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Really cool! Nice mix of fish.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Very cool tank! I have a domino, and a blue devil like yours. They are the fiercest eating fish i have. I have a pink tip too, But my clown doesen''t go near him. Sweet tank though. Looks like i am a little behind you in the looks of your coraline alge. I am adding more rocks this week. Do you have any sand sifting stars? They keep mt substrait tidy. Not to say yours isn't










my domino usaually stays in the pink tip
and the pink tip is a home for any clowns

and i have 2 cc starfish that keep the sand nice and tidy
and the emarald crabs are always sifting through it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

and everyone else thanks


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i love the mandarin, and what type of puffers are they?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> i love the mandarin, and what type of puffers are they?


 hawian spotted and valentine puffer


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Death in # said:


> full tank


 Yeah those are so awesome fish. What is the Large Yellow Fish? I'm guessing an Angel of some sort, he looks awesome....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > full tank
> ...










racoon butterfly
very peaceful







but likes to nible on my corals


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Death in # said:


> garybusey said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


 Butterfly! Damn Missed that. Really nice fish.







Now i can see why he is a coral Problem. Having Corals sure does limit this fish you can get.... but you going with hard corals? I notice the Anenome, but any soft corals? I'll post pics of My SW tanks soon too, but not until they are done!


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

That is a sweet set-up


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > garybusey said:
> ...


 i had some poly-p' but that bastard ate them 5 minutes into the tank
u can still see some mushrooms and green poly in some picks
but i love that racoon so ill have to deal with it


----------



## Dizzo (Oct 19, 2003)

Nice setup!


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

sweet! how big is the tank?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

55g


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

nice tank, now i'm waiting to see the pics of the 125


----------

